# here's a start



## jk35 (Jan 20, 2003)

been lifting for 3 -4 years but never got serious til this past august.  had to lift lightly til i found out my heart is back to new.  Had been diagnosed with cardiomyopathy.  basically a weak heart,  thickening of the ventricle walls.  taking medication,  blood pressure back to 120/80 from about  95/70.  the good news is Gold's opened a new gym here in Westerny new york.  no more Pitbull gym.  the other good news is my BF% is 17.9 which they say is perfect for a guy 41 years old. (42 next month).  Told wife I'm the perfect specimen...LOL

basics;

age;  41 and 11 months(cards excepted willingly next month)

height 6'0"

weight 194

Don;t do max's,  feel no need at this time.

pant size is down to 33 while my weight has been about the same for the last year. (more muscle,  less fat)


----------



## Rusty (Jan 21, 2003)

Well JK........I can honestly say, I've been in your shoes.  I had an MI when I was 28 years old (41 now).  And you do have to lift a little different than others.  And it takes longer to get results than most people.  Just hang in there and keep up the good work.  Keep your diet clean.  It all pays off.


----------



## lina (Jan 21, 2003)

Hiya jk!

Welcome back...you were mia for a while!

Your stats are exactly like my hubbie's... and he's in pretty good shape so congrats to you for getting your health back and keeping your bf% down...

goodluck with your goals!


----------



## jk35 (Jan 21, 2003)

had a good workout today.  my test for my chest/tri's is Dips.  finally got my 3 sets of 10(with no weights).  couple more weeks of that and i'll try and add weight to my dips.

weighted in a 193 today. tomorrow will do cardio and legs.  

p.s.  lina's husband or ipmc,,  do you take any meds for your heart?  i take accupril - 10 mg


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 21, 2003)

Hey, good work!

On a completely different species related item, I babysat a friend's cat who had the same heart condition.  Apparently it's genetic and can be passed on.  

When I was 16 and pregnant with my first daughter (don't ask  LOL), I had to go into a specialist to make sure I could safely carry her.  I have a heart murmur and the doc was quite concerned about it.  I was so embarassed having the test done.  NAKED< from the waist up, 16! Pregnant! with little suction cup thingy's stuck all over my chest.

My heart definitely  bothers me.  If I'm sick with a cold, or don't get enough sleep, I get bad pains sometimes.  Shooting pains and I have to catch my breath.  Which is odd cuz really I'm very healthy and can run for miles and lift weights like crazy.

You can do it!!!


----------



## jk35 (Jan 21, 2003)

clpgold,  did you ever get your ejection factor tested?  .  as far as weight training.  my doc said it's more important to get a good warmup before lifting.  Treadmill, bike, etc.  for at least 20 min.

My EF started out around 40,  it's over 50 now..


----------



## jk35 (Jan 21, 2003)

p.s.  don't compare me to a cat!!!


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 22, 2003)

LOL, so you're not a pussy is that it  

I've never had that test done.  Sounds like maybe I should though.


----------



## jk35 (Jan 23, 2003)

OMG  been up since 3:30,(shift worker coming off nights). it's six degrees outside.  I will be leaving soon for a BIG leg workout.  as long as i don't freeze to death on the way to gold's.


----------



## jk35 (Jan 23, 2003)

it's 10:30   great leg workout.  having my p-shake with my vits.
after leg workout played 30 mins of racquetball..   i was sweating like a pig.....


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 23, 2003)

Damn it is cold.  I'm supposed to be in Niagara Falls but don't wanna drive.  A bunch of ambulences and fire trucks are racing by the house as I type.  The weather is so bad, tonnes of snow and very icy.


----------



## jk35 (Jan 23, 2003)

i'm off today and tomorrow.  another workout tomorrow.  then work days sat sund and monday...    my mom just cancelled lunch with me cause she doesn't want to freeze her ass off..  LOL

how ='s the little ones?  your not drinking this early?  are you?  i'm going out tonight..     yeaaaa  wha't's in the falls...  and how far is that from you house?  i'm 20 mins from the peace bridge and 40 min from N.Falls

it's a whoopping 9 degress now


----------



## jk35 (Jan 24, 2003)

back and arms workout.  rushed workout to play racquetball.  sweated my ass off...    

weight 191.... not sure if weight loss is due to the beers last night..(dehydration factor)

started day with one slice wheat bread with PB.  OJ  jprotien shake with skim milk after workout.  

will keep prsent routine (pryimad) until i get back from daytona 500. would like to get down to 188 by feb 12.

working sat/sun/monday.  back to gym on tuesday..  bye


----------



## jk35 (Jan 29, 2003)

tues 1/28  great tri's/chest workout.  ALL plates went up...   
dips....  10, 10, 9 1/2   just couldn't make that last one.

weighted in at 194.6   WTF (evening workout)


----------



## jk35 (Jan 29, 2003)

wed morning  quick legs workout.  I never push my legs.
I'm also working tonight  6pm-6am
after workout...   about one hour of racquetball....  
1/2 hr with son, 1/2 hr with neighbor

killed son,  got killed by neighbor

weighted in at 191,  go figure!!!


----------



## jk35 (Jan 30, 2003)

thursday  worked wednight and thursay nights

only did cardio and abs.   tired


----------



## jk35 (Jan 31, 2003)

bi/back workout...  good back but just couldn't get the intensity on those bi's...   used free and machines..   any suggenstions to get better intensity of Bi's????

weight.  192 however pants getting baggy ever day..  lol


----------



## jk35 (Feb 3, 2003)

start 193.8

10 min treadmill,  brian wanted to play racquetball.  20 min game.high intensity but he still won 11-5.

good leg workout..  scale:  about a 8

20 more min of treadmill...   

logout weight  193.2

good home for p-shake...


----------



## jk35 (Feb 6, 2003)

omg.  i'm still 194,  someone tell me it muscle...  lol

great bi's workout.  added a cable pull for more intensity(didn't work)  but did add great intensity to seated machine pull.  put on heavy and used 1/2 curls...    

no racquetball today..  shit!!!

p.s.  intensity also came from fact my boss is an asshole!!


----------



## jk35 (Feb 7, 2003)

thurday night.  played racquetball and treadmill.

Friday morning ..   great chest and tri's workout...  

did   10-10-12 dips

wieght  191.4


----------



## jk35 (Feb 11, 2003)

i hate weekends when i work(nights) and party..  weight 195.6.. pissed me off..    however.   had a great leg workout.  now i know why i don't go heavy..   knee hurts all  day...  right knee with operations.

going today for last workout for a week.  Daytona calling me,  leaving tomorrow morning.


----------



## jk35 (Feb 11, 2003)

tuesday  193.6  good arms workout...    10-10-12 again

going to daytona wed for a week,  see ya then


----------



## jk35 (Feb 20, 2003)

vacations are fun but now that i;m up about 5-6 lbs.  have to go back to the gymmmmmmmmm.  the good news is my tan will be noticed...  lol


----------



## jk35 (Feb 20, 2003)

first workout not bad,  some plates up but lacking energy,

wieght 195.6  that sucks.  if not back to 192 by nextweek.  i'll be real mad and have to stop eating......

dips were 12/12/6  

forgot to change my workout...   daaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## jk35 (Feb 22, 2003)

fri.  leg workout.   back to 2 plates,  don't want to hurt my knee again......      played racquetball.  I sucked but got a great workout.....

Sat  cardio


----------



## jk35 (Feb 25, 2003)

mon.   quck workout for bi's  only   tired from shift work...  should be back on wed.


----------

